# and shit



## Lizamichael

Bonjour,

Comment peut-on traduire cette expression: "and shit"?
voici la phrase: 
"Nah, hey, we're not rich... we're stinking rich! Kidding. We just, you know... take advantage of the ignorant middle class, that's all! 'S true... take away all the Ralph Lauren and shit, they'd only be hardware stores."

et voici ma traduction mais qui me parait pas assez "violente":
"Nan, hé, on n’est pas riche… on pue le fric ! J’plaisante. C’est juste qu’on profite de l’ignorance de la classe moyenne, tu sais, c’est tout ! C’est vrai… Enlève tous les trucs genre Ralph Lauren ou autre, et il n’y aurait plus que des magasins de bricolage."

Si vous avez une idée, d'avance, merci!


----------



## CDHMontpellier

Perhaps "et tout le tralala" would work (in a less violent way!).


----------



## Pipsy

"shit" here is like "whatever" like  _ralph lauren,...quoi.. _


----------



## Shang Qin Li

I think the original sentence is fine as it is. I would follow CDH if you want to replace "ou autre" by something else
A little detail, though:
A "hardware store" is a "quincaillerie"
"Un magasin de bricolage" is a DIY shop (DIY = Do It Yourself)
.. in the UK at least


----------



## Lizamichael

Merci de ces précisions!


----------



## Gil

Mon effort:
...toute la pacotille à la Ralph Lauren...


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Gil said:


> Mon effort:
> ...toute la pacotille à la Ralph Lauren...


 
I am no specialist in that field, but from what I have seen, it seems strange you associate "pacotille" with an american fashion designer. I know his Polo clothing brand made him famous, but he came up with lots of other good quality garments. So, "pacotillie" (junk) might be a bit too unfair.


----------



## Gil

Shang Qin Li said:


> I am no specialist in that field, but from what I have seen, it seems strange you associate "pacotille" with an american fashion designer. I know his Polo clothing brand made him famous, but he came up with lots of other good quality garments. So, "pacotillie" (junk) might be a bit too unfair.


The source text says:


> ...all the Ralph Lauren and shit...


that is a rather harsh association...
I thought "pacotille" was rather mild

Par contre, si on découpe autrement et on change la ponctuation:
and all the Ralph Lauren, and shit! they'd only
ça devient:
et tous les trucs à la Ralph Lauren, et bien merde, il n'y aurait­...


----------



## Lizamichael

Gil said:


> Par contre, si on découpe autrement et on change la ponctuation:
> and all the Ralph Lauren, and shit! they'd only
> ça devient:
> et tous les trucs à la Ralph Lauren, et bien merde, il n'y aurait­...



Certes, mais c'est bien le premier découpage: Ralph Lauren & shit, they'd...
Merci en tout cas!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

I agree with you; the association is quite harsh. The word "shit" shouldn't have been used in the first place.
A regards the additonal punctuation (découpage), Liza says it's doesn't work. That would indeed have made things easier, but, we have to forget it and...find something else.
Now, to what extent can "shit" be connected to Ralph Lauren ? I wonder...
Strictly speaking we should have:
_"Enlève tous les trucs genre Ralph Lauren ou autres "merdes" du même style..."_
..which would mean the speaker considers Ralph Lauren products as junk, but the rest of the sentence is in total contradiction.
Perhaps, all it means is:
_"Enlève tous les trucs genre Ralph Lauren et ce qui est du même style...._
_
_


----------



## Cath.S.

_...Ralph Lauren et les trucs du même genre._
La traduction de _and shit_ doit fatalement employer une expression familière, voire populaire :
_et ce genre de connerie_ ( ce qui ne constitue_ pas_ un jugement de valeur sur les produits Ralph Lauren).


----------



## Shang Qin Li

egueule said:


> _...Ralph Lauren et les trucs du même genre._
> La traduction de _and shit_ doit fatalement employer une expression familière, voire populaire :
> _et ce genre de connerie_ ( ce qui ne constitue_ pas_ un jugement de valeur sur les produits Ralph Lauren).


 
Ce qui rejoint mon idée.
Mais le mot "shit" est alors totalement déplacé. A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de connotation familière ni populaire qui corresponde en Anglais UK.
Ce que celui qui a écrit cela avait dans l'esprit, *je ne peux le dire*.
De quelque façon que l'on tourne la phrase, on se retrouve avec une contradiction sur les bras !
Si on choisit "_ce genre de connerie_", on en revient au même; on retombe forcément dans la dénigration des produits Ralph Lauren.
Reste "_les trucs du même genre". _C'est une possibilité qui me semble bonne (mais je ne suis pas à l'abri d'une erreur)


----------



## Sarah_C

Well, just to add my experiences: I'm from the UK and definitely know of the expression _...and shit_. I think it probably started in the US and it's not an everyday phrase here yet, but it does exist (e.g. when leaving for school you might say "I need to get my books and shit). I have no idea how best to translate it, but agree with egueule that it doesn't have a negative implication on Ralph Lauren. As I understand it, it just means "...and everything" / "and all the rest".


----------



## Lizamichael

Si cela peut aider, la personne qui parle est très aisée, c'est peut-être une façon un peu appuyée de montrer que ces signes extérieurs de richesse n'ont pas grande importance vu son train de vie
mais c'est vrai que ça n'est pas facile de trouver une formule qui traduise cela avec ce niveau de familiarité...
Merci en tout cas!


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Sarah_C said:


> Well, just to add my experiences: I'm from the UK and definitely know of the expression _...and shit_. I think it probably started in the US and it's not an everyday phrase here yet, but it does exist (e.g. when leaving for school you might say "I need to get my books and shit). I have no idea how best to translate it, but agree with egueule that it doesn't have a negative implication on Ralph Lauren. As I understand it, it just means "...and everything" / "and all the rest".


 
So, we all seem to be on the same wavelength. As you pointed out, it must be some kind of expression from over the pond. I understand the same as you, anyway.
But I haven't yet found an appropriate french expression apart from "_et tout ce qui y ressemble_"
Maybe inspiration will come after a good night's sleep .. ?


----------



## Lizamichael

thanks a million, Shang Qin Li and sleep well! ;-)


----------



## Nicomon

As found in Harrap's slang...

he writes poetry and shit = il écrit des poèmes, des trucs comme ça. 
he started yelling and shit = il a commencé à gueuler et tout le bazar

À mon avis, _et tout le bazar_ pourrait bien convenir dans le contexte.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Nicomon said:


> As found in Harrap's slang...
> 
> he writes poetry and shit = il écrit des poèmes, des trucs comme ça.
> he started yelling and shit = il a commencé à gueuler et tout le bazar
> 
> À mon avis, _et tout le bazar_ pourrait bien convenir dans le contexte.


 
Je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Bonne idée.


----------



## Alipeeps

_And shit_ in this context is merely a vulgar way of saying _and stuff_.

It can be used in the same context as "get my shit together", "pack your shit up" etc. It means _stuff_ but is obviously much cruder and, depending on context, there can be a slight connotation that the stuff itself if not of high value/is junk.


----------



## keumar83

*et tout le bataclan* ?


----------



## Shang Qin Li

keumar83 said:


> *et tout le bataclan* ?


 
Autre bonne idée


----------



## halfbeing

One of my Belgian friends suggests "et tout le bordel".

As for whether "and shit" is derogatory, my impression is that it does carry a certain contempt or weariness. For instance you would say that you have to do the laundry and shit, but you wouldn't say that you were going to go on a date with that person your were crazy about and shit.


----------



## Fred_C

"Et tout le bataclan"
"Et tout le tralala"
"Et tout le bazar"
"Et des trucs comme ça"

Je pense qu'aucune de ces expressions ne convient :
Pourquoi ?
Qu'ont-elles en commun ?
Elles sont toutes trop _élaborées_. On ne peut pas traduire un tic verbal par une expression argotique mûrement réfléchie.
Il faut la traduire par un tic verbal, ou ne pas la traduire si on ne trouve pas de tic verbal qui convienne.

Moi je ne dirais rien, ou à la limite : "Et autres".

"C'est vrai... Enlève tous les magasins Ralph Lauren _et autres_, et il ne resterait que des quincailleries!"

On peut peut-être déplacer le tic verbal à un autre endroit de la phrase : mettre un "quoi" derrière "c'est vrai", par exemple :
"C'est vrai_, quoi_... Enlève tous les magasins Ralph Lauren, et il ne resterait que des quincailleries".


----------



## sarahholmes

Salut, mes amis et moi, nous utilisons souvent cette expression "and shit...". Pour moi "and shit" veut dire tout simplement "etcétéra" mais d'une façon familière. Dans ce contexte-la, je dirais que "and shit" veut dire "et tout". 
J'espere que ca aide


----------



## Nicomon

Fred_C said:


> Je pense qu'aucune de ces expressions ne convient :
> Pourquoi ?
> Qu'ont-elles en commun ?
> Elles sont toutes trop _élaborées_...
> Moi je ne dirais rien, ou à la limite : "Et autres".
> 
> "C'est vrai... Enlève tous les magasins Ralph Lauren _et autres_, et il ne resterait que des quincailleries!".


 
C'est que vois-tu... l'instigatrice du fil a écrit :


> et voici ma traduction mais qui me parait pas assez "violente":
> ... Enlève tous les trucs genre Ralph Lauren ou autre, et il n’y aurait plus que des magasins de bricolage."


 Alors on a proposé... des expressions différentes de la sienne.  
Tu admettras que _et autres _n'est pas du même registre que "and shit" qui est quand même plus familier que "and stuff/and all the rest/and everything/etcetera" ... tous suggérés comme synonymes. Je continue de penser que « et tout le bazar/et trucs du même genre » conviennent bien. 

Surtout  si on associe (dans le contexte précis de ce fil) le fait que bazar = notamment :
- Boutique où l’on vend toutes sortes de choses 
- de bazar : de qualité médiocre. Des bijoux de bazar.


----------



## Lizamichael

Bonjour à tous,

Vous m'avez relancé dans le débat! ;-)

Avec le recul, je crois que j'opterais pour une expression que je ne trouve pas très belle mais qui, je crois, amène un peu de familiarité, et qui n'appartient en tout cas qu'au domaine du langage parlé
"...Enlève toutes les boutiques Ralph Lauren, genre, et y aurait plus que des magasins de bricolage"
Voilà, bon dimanche à tous!


----------



## Cath.S.

Ton idée m'en donne une autre :
_les boutiques genre Ralph Lauren et compagnie._


----------



## Fred_C

Nicomon said:


> Tu admettras que _et autres _n'est pas du même registre que "and shit" qui est quand même plus familier que ...



Oui, mais justement, je pense que le registre d'un texte est une chose que l'on doit régler au niveau de l'ensemble du texte, et non au niveau de chaque mot.
Parce que dans une phrase, les mots de registre inférieur arrivent toujours un peu par hasard, comme s'ils échappaient au locuteur. Si on fait très attention à les traduire par des mots de même registre, on obtient des mots qui donnent l'impression d'avoir été mûrement réfléchis, au lieu d'être fortuits. Et le résultat donne l'impression d'un texte laborieux.


----------



## Lizamichael

egueule said:


> Ton idée m'en donne une autre :
> _les boutiques genre Ralph Lauren et compagnie._



J'aime bien! 
Merci, Egueule!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



egueule said:


> Ton idée m'en donne une autre :
> _les boutiques genre Ralph Lauren et compagnie._


et une autre, dans le péjoratif : et consorts...
(mais niveau registre, j'suis pas sûre ! )


----------



## Lizamichael

Fred_C said:


> Oui, mais justement, je pense que le registre d'un texte est une chose que l'on doit régler au niveau de l'ensemble du texte, et non au niveau de chaque mot.
> Parce que dans une phrase, les mots de registre inférieur arrivent toujours un peu par hasard, comme s'ils échappaient au locuteur. Si on fait très attention à les traduire par des mots de même registre, on obtient des mots qui donnent l'impression d'avoir été mûrement réfléchis, au lieu d'être fortuits. Et le résultat donne l'impression d'un texte laborieux.



Certes.
Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ma recherche se développe ainsi, mais comme tu nous donnes ton avis sur ce qui d'après toi fait une bonne traduction, je te donne à mon tour ce que je cherche à idéalement atteindre:

Etant donné qu'il s'agit ici d'un texte qui est censé être dit et non lu (pièce de théâtre), il s'agit de trouver des formules qui transmettent le même type d'info sur le personnage -info d'ordre social, géographique, temporel et aussi la plupart du temps dans le théâtre contemporain, d'ordre psychologique. Et si l'usage de tel ou tel mot échappe effectivement au personnage qui parle, il n'échappe absolument pas à l'auteur (ce que celui qui essayerait de traduire se doit de respecter)

Le type de mots que ce personnage emploie n'est pas aléatoire et suit une logique souvent cyclique, et si je peux trouver un équivalent en français, je préfère, plutôt que de parsemer le texte en entier d'expressions simplement plus familières ce qui à mon sens trahirait l'info psychologique de base en ne se concentrant ici que sur un aspect (ici, par exemple, si je rajoute des expressions familières, ça accentuera le background social, mais pas forcément, la volonté du personnage de toujours en rajouter un peu, ce qui semble être un trait psychologique de sa personnalité et se traduit dans sa façon de rajouter des petits mots de ce type qui se veulent légers et familiers, pour atténuer ce besoin de montrer qu'il connait plein d'autres choses encore, l'air de ne pas y toucher)

Ce que tu dis est juste et me semble évident mais cela ne doit pas nous empêcher de chercher; ensuite, évidemment, il s'agit de transmettre dans un autre langage, la même idée avec le plus de précisions possibles.

Je ne me voyais pas expliquer tout cela en préambule de ma question... Le degré de prise de tête que je suis prête à m'infliger pour trouver la bonne formule m'est personnel, et heureusement! ;-)
Par contre, il m'arrive de bloquer, et c'est alors que je demande de l'aide sur ce forum qui est fort précieux, et les personnes fort utiles dans leurs interventions diverses; ça oxygène le cerveau en donnant d'autres idées, d'autres points de vue, d'autres tournures, etc....
Et je crois que c'est ce que les personnes qui ont sympathiquement répondu à mon post essayaient de faire.
Et je dois dire qu'ils y réussissent: Cela m'aide énormément. Merci à tous!!
A moi ensuite, fort de cette aide, de voir comment remettre de la vie dans la bouche du personnage qui parle

Merci en tout cas et bon dimanche!


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> et une autre, dans le péjoratif : et consorts...
> (mais niveau registre, j'suis pas sûre ! )


 
  j'suis pas sûre non plus.  Quant a y être... et associés, consoeurs.
J'aime bien la solution d'egueule.


----------

